# newbie introduction



## gizmocan (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi All, 

This Gizmocan from Orleans, Ontario.

Look forward to reading and learning on this forum.

Regards to all


----------



## Alexander (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey welcome to the form glad to have you abord. Do you have any machining experience?


----------

